# Cozumel bike rentals?



## elkbreath (Mar 11, 2005)

Has anybody out there rented bikes while in Cozumel? My wife and I are headed there in a couple of weeks and can't seem to find any definitive answer to whether there are rentals available. Thanks for any help.


----------



## elkbreath (Mar 11, 2005)

elkbreath said:


> Has anybody out there rented bikes while in Cozumel? My wife and I are headed there in a couple of weeks and can't seem to find any definitive answer to whether there are rentals available. Thanks for any help.


If anyone plans on going to Cozumel, there is a bike rental with decent bikes on the island. They can be contacted at www.cozumelbikes.com. Good, well taken care of bikes at reasonable rental prices. We rented 2 bikes for the week and were able to commute to every area of the island. Bicycles are still a primary means of travel with the natives so there are bike paths for some of the busier highway areas. We saw someone training on their bike while riding with a helper on a scooter pacing them evidentally going completely around the island. Seems there is a contingent of serious racers using the island as a training grounds.
Great place for a midwinter visit. We plan on doing it again.


----------

